# Now Available! 2016 Colorado Whitewater Calendar



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*Order your 2016 Colorado Whitewater calendar today!
*

This stunning calendar offers incredible action shots, scenic views, and wonderful river experiences captured by our very own Colorado Whitewater community. The 12-month wall calendar will be enjoyed all year long, and makes great gifts! Proceeds from calendar sales support our mission for promoting whitewater sports, conservation efforts, and more.

Order online for $15 (includes postage & handling). Limited quantities available, so order yours today!

Purchase a 2016 Colorado Whitewater Calendar


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Is that the old Heads and Tails (IV+ main section) rapid on the Big T? That was one of my favorite rapids!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

There's a nice shot of Riley in June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

